# waterdrop photography



## pasknucklehead

Hi everyone,
I've been doing waterdrop photography for 2 years now and I am still amazed at what we take for granted everyday can look so beautiful.  I  did a few the other night and I thought they were pretty cool. Let me know what you all think. It's going to be so great to share the experiences with you all.  Was wondering what some of you use as far as additives.  I've been having a rough time trying to get some tall drops, I am getting mostly umbrellas.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks friends,
Darlene


----------



## George Griffeth

Those are the coolest water drop photos I've ever seen. I really love the one with the daisy.


----------



## pasknucklehead

George Griffeth said:


> Those are the coolest water drop photos I've ever seen. I really love the one with the daisy.


Well thank you so much. They are fun to do but sure can get quite messy. I would love to meet folks on here that do this type of photography, around my area, there is no one else that I can share experiences with. Do you do drop photography?


----------



## Nevermore1

Very nice!  I've always wanted to try water drops but as with most things have never gotten around to actually doing it!  I really like the first and third one. 

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## pasknucklehead

Nevermore1 said:


> Very nice!  I've always wanted to try water drops but as with most things have never gotten around to actually doing it!  I really like the first and third one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. It's fun to do but it can be mentally challenging as well. You're constantly trying to come up with different ideas. It's well worth it in the end.


----------



## Stradawhovious

This isn't at all what I was expecting from the title.  Very nice shots!


----------



## Taveuni

Great stuff knucklehead.
Really lovely and clever.
Can I ask how you manage to get such clarity in the refracted images in the droplets. What settings/lenses are you using?
Promise I'll post one of my spontaneous, natural light water droplet photo's a little later.


----------



## Taveuni




----------



## pasknucklehead

Taveuni said:


> Great stuff knucklehead.
> Really lovely and clever.
> Can I ask how you manage to get such clarity in the refracted images in the droplets. What settings/lenses are you using?
> Promise I'll post one of my spontaneous, natural light water droplet photo's a little later.


Hi, I use a macro 105 lens, and my settings differ so much from one shot to the other. I think for me, the main thing you have to do is get your subject, what you want reflective, as close as you can behind your drop, then make sure you focus on the image INSIDE the drop. Hey, ask me all the questions you need to, I am just so excited to find a site that has folks interested.


----------



## 407370

Stuuuunnnning pics well done.


----------



## zombiesniper

Love drop of freedom.
Nominated for photo of the month


----------



## Nevermore1

Got a question, do you add glycerine or anything to help your drops hold shape?

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## pasknucklehead

Stradawhovious said:


> This isn't at all what I was expecting from the title.  Very nice shots!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## pasknucklehead

Nevermore1 said:


> Got a question, do you add glycerine or anything to help your drops hold shape?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


Actually I sometimes add rinse aid, the kind you would use for a dishwasher. You have to be careful though because it creates a lot of bubbles. The refraction drops are always with plain water, that way they are crystal clear.


----------



## pasknucklehead

zombiesniper said:


> Love drop of freedom.
> Nominated for photo of the month


Thank you, what a scary avatar, but I like it!


----------



## SquarePeg

Great shots!  There's someone I follow on Flickr who has some amazing water drop reflection shots (Tony.) and I really enjoy them.  So creative!!!  I too have always wondered what is in the water to hold the shape and what other "tricks" are used to get the shot.  I read somewhere (on the internet so it must be true) that there is a plug in or function in PS that allows you to insert whatever image you like into the drops?  That would take all the skill and challenge out of it of course...


----------



## zombiesniper

Your welcome.
What's wrong with my..... oh. I see. I have a little someone in my teeth.


----------



## DarkShadow

Have no idea how you got the American Flag inside a drop but its brilliant.


----------



## pasknucklehead

SquarePeg said:


> Great shots!  There's someone I follow on Flickr who has some amazing water drop reflection shots (Tony.) and I really enjoy them.  So creative!!!  I too have always wondered what is in the water to hold the shape and what other "tricks" are used to get the shot.  I read somewhere (on the internet so it must be true) that there is a plug in or function in PS that allows you to insert whatever image you like into the drops?  That would take all the skill and challenge out of it of course...


I'm still new on this site so I'm not sure if this is my post or not, but I wanted to put my 2 cents in. I couldn't count how many times I've been asked if my drop photography are paintings and I guess in some  ways that's a compliment in itself. It's hard for me to grasp the idea that simple drops of water can look like this. You probably can use Photoshop or some kind of program to place anything you want and anywhere you want in a photo, but like you say,what fun is that? All my drops I've accomplished the hard way. It's messy,time consuming and sometimes just a real pain in the butt..but it only takes that one COOL shot that keeps me back at it. And the really cool thing of it is, you will never ever get 2 the same,it's just impossible. I have managed to capture one that looks like a foot,with a big toe and4 little toes and a thumb and also a hand. It's just crazy. And in reply to someone on here about the flag picture, that is what is called a refraction drop . I placed a flag behind the drop and kept firing away until I got what I wanted. It's well worth it in the end my friends. And please, if anyone has any questions,fire away.


----------



## pasknucklehead

407370 said:


> Stuuuunnnning pics well done.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Watchful

I'll see your water drop and raise you a thousand.


----------



## pasknucklehead

Watchful said:


> I'll see your water drop and raise you a thousand.


That is way too funny! And your on!


----------



## pasknucklehead

And here you go!


----------



## SquarePeg

pasknucklehead said:


> And here you go!



Would love to see your set up for these.  Maybe next time take a cell phone pic of your camera/lighting/props before or after you shoot?


----------



## pasknucklehead

SquarePeg said:


> pasknucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see your set up for these.  Maybe next time take a cell phone pic of your camera/lighting/props before or after you shoot?
Click to expand...

I can certainly do that. The one with the many drops of water and the flag was actually done using my glass top end table. I started out by spraying the glass with rain-x  that's normally used for car windshields. That makes the drops stay put better. Then I apply the drops one by one using a syringe, you have more control using that then you do with a simple medicine dropper, although if that's all  you have on hand, you can use that too.  You only need to place the drops in a little area of the glass which can be in a circle or square, it doesn't really matter that much. Next is the hard part, underneath the glass and not too far off the floor is where the flag will go. And since this is also a refraction drop, the flag needs to be facing the opposite direction than you would normally see it. You should use a tripod, one that would let you place your camera at an angle shooting downward at the flag below. I tried using my 105 macro lens but for the life of me I just couldn't get my focus right so I think I ended up with my 50 lens. Make sure you focus on the flag THROUGH the drops. And hey, if any of you give it a try, post the results, I'd love to see them. And if you get stuck, I'm here to help. Have fun!


----------



## SquarePeg

pasknucklehead said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pasknucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see your set up for these.  Maybe next time take a cell phone pic of your camera/lighting/props before or after you shoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can certainly do that. The one with the many drops of water and the flag was actually done using my glass top end table. I started out by spraying the glass with rain-x  that's normally used for car windshields. That makes the drops stay put better. Then I apply the drops one by one using a syringe, you have more control using that then you do with a simple medicine dropper, although if that's all  you have on hand, you can use that too.  You only need to place the drops in a little area of the glass which can be in a circle or square, it doesn't really matter that much. Next is the hard part, underneath the glass and not too far off the floor is where the flag will go. And since this is also a refraction drop, the flag needs to be facing the opposite direction than you would normally see it. You should use a tripod, one that would let you place your camera at an angle shooting downward at the flag below. I tried using my 105 macro lens but for the life of me I just couldn't get my focus right so I think I ended up with my 50 lens. Make sure you focus on the flag THROUGH the drops. And hey, if any of you give it a try, post the results, I'd love to see them. And if you get stuck, I'm here to help. Have fun!
Click to expand...


I do have a glass inert coffee table so I will at some point give this a try.  I have some pretty cool fabrics that I've been collecting that would make for some interesting drops.  Next time I'm going to be home for a few hours...  What are you using for lighting?


----------



## pasknucklehead

For the flag one under glass, I'm thinking I sat my end table in front of my double doors to use the available light.  You can't really use an on camera flash because that would cause quite a huge hot spot or glare.  the other one, I think I called it hanging droplets or something of the sort, I used my sb700 to light the flowers, not the drop.  That way you don't get all the glare on the drops, you will some, but not a lot. Hope that helps...Fabrics would be cool to work with. You say next time you are going to be home a few hours,  hmmmmmmmmmm try a whole day, these babies are hard to figure out.  It seems that all you would have to do is get the flag positioned right, but it doesn't always prove to be that simple...good luck and let us see your results..Just don't make them better than mine!


----------



## pasknucklehead

pasknucklehead said:


> For the flag one under glass, I'm thinking I sat my end table in front of my double doors to use the available light.  You can't really use an on camera flash because that would cause quite a huge hot spot or glare.  the other one, I think I called it hanging droplets or something of the sort, I used my sb700 to light the flowers, not the drop.  That way you don't get all the glare on the drops, you will some, but not a lot. Hope that helps...Fabrics would be cool to work with. You say next time you are going to be home a few hours,  hmmmmmmmmmm try a whole day, these babies are hard to figure out.  It seems that all you would have to do is get the flag positioned right, but it doesn't always prove to be that simple...good luck and let us see your results..Just don't make them better than mine!


So where did everyone go?  I was getting excited starting to find some water drop friends and now I see no one...what's up with that?


----------



## bobthetog

Some superb shot here folks! At the risk of being assumptive, can we now call this "the water drop thread?


----------



## nzmacro

Must have a couple here somewhere ........



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Some anyway. All the best folks.

Danny.


----------



## snowbear

A few little ones.


----------



## Bhoert

All of these images are so impressive, i'm dying to try it out. Do you think it would be possible to not use a designated macro lens? I don't have one just yet and don't really want to dedicate any money towards getting one just yet...


----------



## bboyzala

pasknucklehead said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!  I've always wanted to try water drops but as with most things have never gotten around to actually doing it!  I really like the first and third one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. It's fun to do but it can be mentally challenging as well. You're constantly trying to come up with different ideas. It's well worth it in the end.
Click to expand...


yeah all I can say is wow. I should really look into take pictures like this. it seems like it would be fun!


----------



## nzmacro

Bhoert said:


> All of these images are so impressive, i'm dying to try it out. Do you think it would be possible to not use a designated macro lens? I don't have one just yet and don't really want to dedicate any money towards getting one just yet...



Personally I gave up on macro lenses, ext tubes, bellows, etc, years ago. Once I tried the Raynox DCR-250 on a small diameter zooms lens (Canon FD 100-300 F/5.6L) that was it. The advantage is a large macro ratio and an excellent working distance along with a variable ratio. Others love macro lenses, no right or wrong, just different.

All the best and others will have different ideas.

Danny.


----------



## rgary34

My first attempt at water drops.....


----------



## Advanced Photo

I really like the drops, but I am not crazy about the refracted images inside them. Nice shots.


----------



## Shinnen

Beautiful!!!!
.... john


----------



## HeidiMartinez

I really like this concept.  I have a 50mm and I also have extension tubes so I think I am going to try it this week. If I do, and they come out half decent I shall post it. I love the ones with the leaves and flowers.


----------

